# My Humble Collection



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Had a bit of a break from all things Horological, but started up again with a few visits to local car boot sales! Managed to get most of this little lot together over the last 2 months.










I'm really interested in this Goldsmiths & Silversmiths Co. It's Huge and appears to have the crown on the bottom. I've done the usual google stuff but could't find much on info.



















Any info would be really appreciated!


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

It's a clock. Not a watch. Probably for a car.


----------



## brains (Apr 29, 2011)

I did see a similar one the other day that was a clock from a car. It had 2 mounts on the rear. Does yours have anything?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice, They are usually from a leather travel case clock like this one here

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VINTAGE-ASPREY-SWISS-8-DAY-RED-LEATHER-TRAVEL-CLOCK-/170635856934?pt=UK_Clocks&hash=item27bab08c26

I like the watch bottom far right, is that a Benson? would love a close up pic of it & the movement if thats possible. You've done well to get these from a car boot, i hunt around them and only end up buying Vinyl records which i keep getting told off about........


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

brains said:


> I did see a similar one the other day that was a clock from a car. It had 2 mounts on the rear. Does yours have anything?


cheers! Hadn't noticed but it has 2 small holes at 3 and 9, so i suppose it could have been mounted to a dash or similar?

There is a rebate behind the bezel which would suggest it was mounted in some way.


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

harryblakes7 said:


> Nice, They are usually from a leather travel case clock like this one here
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VINTAGE-ASPREY-SWISS-8-DAY-RED-LEATHER-TRAVEL-CLOCK-/170635856934?pt=UK_Clocks&hash=item27bab08c26
> 
> I like the watch bottom far right, is that a Benson? would love a close up pic of it & the movement if thats possible. You've done well to get these from a car boot, i hunt around them and only end up buying Vinyl records which i keep getting told off about........


It is a Benson! I can't take credit for that one, that was down to dad and his 'eary bird' philosophy! Got a couple of rough & ready snaps:



















cheers for the linky!


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Slightly better shot of the Benson Movement:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for that, really lovely dial on it, i have one similar but the balance is broken, different movement to yours. They certainly know how to make them. I think Benson is one of the best English makes, although the beauty of American movements is awesome....... Your Dad knows quality when he see's it!! 

This is mine below. It is not Silver but Steel. The case has a screw back and front which some  used a large knife to force the back off, shame really.... The glass is a bit battered but the dial is super. The hands are a delicious blue / violet. It just needs a new staff and a case..... :sadwalk:


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow! you did well to collect that lot over two months from a car boot sale.I'm lucky to find anything when I go to look.


----------

